# Batista -- I'm Fighting for REAL Now!



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

> He's a former six-time WWE heavyweight wrestling champion of the world -- but this weekend Batista finally confirmed that he's now fighting for real ... for an MMA company called Strikeforce.
> 
> 
> The 6'5", 290 pound behemoth was out in Hollywood this weekend -- where he told our camera guy about the move ... and hinted that he already has his first fight lined up.
> ...


http://www.tmz.com/2010/06/21/dave-batista-wwe-mma-strikeforce-mixed-martial-arts/

FREAK SHOW


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

lol, good luck at getting your ass whooped.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Vs Bobby Lashley for the biggest freak show fight ever.


----------



## War (Feb 28, 2007)

I was kinda like "Eh, whatever" when I first read the report but now that it's confirmed I'm sad. Never having been a fan of Batista and knowing that Batista knows jack all when it comes to amateur wrestling means that his signing is worthless. 

One to many guys have seen what Brock has done and think that they can emulate it. While Pro Wrestlers are legit tough guys I don't think Batista is anything more than attention sign. This doesn't really look good for StrikeForce. First Lashley and now Batista...

..yet they may let Jake Shields go to the UFC. Wtf are they thinking?


----------



## Heat02 (Dec 31, 2009)

Everyone would have a heart attack if Batista won a fight. By the way, he looked drunk as ****. Maybe he was joking..

Edit: Guys, it's fake

http://www.mmamania.com/2010/6/21/1528340/strikeforce-we-have-not-signed


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

War said:


> I was kinda like "Eh, whatever" when I first read the report but now that it's confirmed I'm sad. Never having been a fan of Batista and knowing that Batista knows jack all when it comes to amateur wrestling means that his signing is worthless.
> 
> One to many guys have seen what Brock has done and think that they can emulate it. While Pro Wrestlers are legit tough guys I don't think Batista is anything more than attention sign. This doesn't really look good for StrikeForce. First Lashley and now Batista...
> 
> ..yet they may let Jake Shields go to the UFC. Wtf are they thinking?


It's unfair to put Lashley in the same category as Batista, Lashley had a great amateur wrestling career, only injury stopped him going to the olympics, not to mention he was an American Army wrestling champ.
Batista has literally no background in any discipline!


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Guymay said:


> http://www.tmz.com/2010/06/21/dave-batista-wwe-mma-strikeforce-mixed-martial-arts/
> 
> FREAK SHOW


I like how Batista said that he would fight anyone,would you fight Fedor No i don't want anything to do with that lol.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

Batista would get smashed. Badly. Would be a big draw though.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

These rumors are fake he never signed with Strikeforce..

http://www.mmamania.com/2010/6/21/1528340/strikeforce-we-have-not-signed


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm sure he would go right down to business if he signed with Strikeforce, if you know what i mean.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

I wouldn't watch him fight. He's old, and I'm tired of seeing celebrities cash in for the quick payday.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

At least Batista is some what athletic for a guy his size, Lashely while a good wrestler is painfully slow. Lashley is no Brock Lesnar, while Batista may not be Lesnar either he is somewhat agile and fast compared to Lashley.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Batista will be losing badly. Seriously, I'd like to see him fighting Fedor as a legit contender but at his age to learn new techniques and successfully apply them against fighters with years of experience behind them is plausible but very unlikely. Although, he's a draw and I really want to see his transition to MMA, because I used to watch WWE during 2003-2006.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

luckbox said:


> I'm sure he would go right down to business if he signed with Strikeforce, if you know what i mean.



The bastard would probably get 3 out of 4 of these.. That's a victory in itself..


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

Batista got his ass beat in a locker room fight with Booker t and now he thinks he's gonna step in the cage with someone who trains?!?!?!?


----------



## War (Feb 28, 2007)

edlavis88 said:


> It's unfair to put Lashley in the same category as Batista, Lashley had a great amateur wrestling career, only injury stopped him going to the olympics, not to mention he was an American Army wrestling champ.
> Batista has literally no background in any discipline!


I want to see results from Lashley before I buy into him. He has shown very little in his MMA career and therefore he's in the same realm as Batista as far as that goes. Just because he has a good background for MMA (and I personally believe wrestling is the best) doesn't auto translate into a good career. 

Batista has nothing to build from but his brawling experience and what little if any technical wrestling he was taught in the WWE. Considering I don't see Batista letting Fit Finley or Steven Regal take him to the ring so he can learn a bitch of catch as catch can, I doubt seriously he will do better than Lashley. Right now they are in the same place and until either of them does something that's how they'll stay.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

NikosCC said:


> These rumors are fake he never signed with Strikeforce..
> 
> http://www.mmamania.com/2010/6/21/1528340/strikeforce-we-have-not-signed


 
Damn...he is 40!!!



luckbox said:


> I'm sure he would go right down to business if he signed with Strikeforce, if you know what i mean.


 

Smokin Hot!!!!


----------



## A Random Person (Oct 15, 2009)

He is going to get everybone in his body broken, he has barely any experience and is not a good fake fighter let alone fighting for real. He hasn't even felt a single punch.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I don't watch rasslin so I never heard of Batista but, my first thought was that M-1 global just shit there pants. Don't you think they would love to sign a guy who looks like Brock, is known like Brock but can't fight like Brock. I think Fedor has one or two fights left with strikeforce then it's all M-1 and probably fights like this. Poor Fedor. Poor Batista.


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

KryOnicle said:


> Vs Bobby Lashley for the biggest freak show fight ever.


Get Puder and Lesnar and they can tag eachother in when they are tired, does anyone know if he's trained before, what in etc?


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Does this guy have an amateur wrestling background or a background in any other martial arts?


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Don't know what to think of it. On one hand: he is big, strong, athletic, i think he is well trained, knows some wrestling of course. But...on the other hand: he is 40, his wrestling would suck, he has a lot of muscle mass and usually muscular guys gass out after 2 minutes and if you combine that with his age..:sarcastic12:... I don't think he would fair good in MMA. Maybe some fights against some D class fighters. 
But i would like to see him against Herschell Walker:thumbsup:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

War said:


> I want to see results from Lashley before I buy into him. He has shown very little in his MMA career and therefore he's in the same realm as Batista as far as that goes. Just because he has a good background for MMA (and I personally believe wrestling is the best) doesn't auto translate into a good career.
> 
> Batista has nothing to build from but his brawling experience and what little if any technical wrestling he was taught in the WWE. Considering I don't see Batista letting Fit Finley or Steven Regal take him to the ring so he can learn a bitch of catch as catch can, I doubt seriously he will do better than Lashley. Right now they are in the same place and until either of them does something that's how they'll stay.



:confused02: A guy with a Positive MMA Record can NEVER be in the same realm as a person that hasnt attempted an armbar more then 3 times most likely.


----------



## luckbox (Feb 12, 2010)

rockybalboa25 said:


> Does this guy have an amateur wrestling background or a background in any other martial arts?





punchbag said:


> Get Puder and Lesnar and they can tag eachother in when they are tired, does anyone know if he's trained before, what in etc?


He has been doing Muay Thai for the last four years actually. I have no idea how good he is though.


----------



## War (Feb 28, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> :confused02: A guy with a Positive MMA Record can NEVER be in the same realm as a person that hasnt attempted an armbar more then 3 times most likely.


Those fights weren't against good opponents. Batista could easily be handed guys he could destroy based on style/size and be up to a 5-0 record in no time. What I mean to say was that neither man has really shown anything. Right now both of them are just signings to have recognizable names on the roster. Doesn't mean that neither of them could become the next Brock Lesnar, just means that they haven't.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

According to a new TMZ article, Batista hasn't signed a deal with Strikeforce because they're not paying enough.

Batista, for crying out loud, you're 40 and have no experience. You can't expect a WWE payday, jerkoff.


----------



## Heat02 (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Seriously?*

Can Strikeforce make themselves any less legitimate?


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Can Strikeforce make themselves any less legitimate?


I hear the honky tonk man is looking for work...


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Can Strikeforce make themselves any less legitimate?


Yeah ... this really isn't helping their cause.


----------



## joey.jupiter (Apr 7, 2010)

I've heard both sides of the coin, it's happening, it's not happening. If it is, I'm not a big fan of Batista but I would like to see him do well, there will definitely be a lot of eyes on him. Realistically I don't think he would be all that successful as much as I would like him to be.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

luckbox said:


> Batista would get smashed. Badly. Would be a big draw though.


...I agree but Lashley seems to have adjusted somewhat. Boy, Lesnar has opened the floodgates for these WWE wrestlers. The wrestling base has proven to be the best start at point A. I think once they face bigtime strikers with good TDD and BJJ aces, they will drop like flies unless they progress like Lesnar has. I don't see Lashley or a Batista being contenders or getting to Brock's level...


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am glad to hear that these rumors are fake. Not every professional wrestler can actually wrestle like Brock can.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Brock*

What do you call Bobby Lashley then?


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> What do you call Bobby Lashley then?


Both Brock and Lashley had real wrestling experience. Batista has about as much chance at being successful as Pudzianowski does.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Freak Show of the Century*

Put Pudzianowski against Batista, that would be entertaining!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Put Pudzianowski against Batista, that would be entertaining!


Wow you missed the point. Neither of them should be fighting. It would not be entertaining. It would be a circus fight.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Circus Fight*

Yeah that kind've stuff could be expected in Japan, but didn't see it coming in Strikeforce!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> What do you call Bobby Lashley then?


I wasn't saying that nobody else besides Brock can wrestle that comes from professional wrestling. I am just saying that just because Brock has had success thus far as had Lashley, does not mean that all of the other wrestlers such as Batista will be able to do it. I just used Brock as an example. :thumbsup:


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

There are a lot of professional wrestlers who have the skill set to be great MMA fighters. Shelton Benjamin and Jack Swagger were both great amateur wrestlers and Elijah Burke was a great amateur boxer for example. 

Brock coming over does have the unwanted effect of people with no real background in combat sports apart from the odd bit of training (like Batista) thinking they can make a run at it though.


----------



## joey.jupiter (Apr 7, 2010)

edlavis88 said:


> There are a lot of professional wrestlers who have the skill set to be great MMA fighters. Shelton Benjamin and Jack Swagger were both great amateur wrestlers and Elijah Burke was a great amateur boxer for example.
> 
> Brock coming over does have the unwanted effect of people with no real background in combat sports apart from the odd bit of training (like Batista) thinking they can make a run at it though.


Well Brock does have an amateur background and just a plain beast. If you're mentioning wrestlers backgrounds you cannot forget the great Olympic Gold medallist Kurt Angle, although I couldn't see him in MMA today.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

joey.jupiter said:


> Well Brock does have an amateur background and just a plain beast. If you're mentioning wrestlers backgrounds you cannot forget the great Olympic Gold medallist Kurt Angle, although I couldn't see him in MMA today.


I thought he had injury problems or something. Does anyone know if Koko B. Ware will be making his mma debut anytime soon?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Huh?*



rockybalboa25 said:


> I thought he had injury problems or something. Does anyone know if Koko B. Ware will be making his mma debut anytime soon?


Who is that?


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Who is that?


read post koko b ware


----------



## Perraks (Apr 30, 2007)

Jaja it could be funny to see his ass kicked.

It also could be funny to see a Gran Khali MMA fight:


----------



## Rachmunas (May 15, 2009)

I remember a few years ago reading a Batista article. He said Brock Lesnar is quicker and more athletic than himself and any big man he has seen. He really praised Brock.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I know that Batista started training some MMA more than a year ago or sth like that, can't remember. Don't know how hard was his training though. Strikeforce should keep themselves away from him at the start, for the sake of professionality.


----------



## Dream-On-101 (Jun 4, 2009)

Rachmunas said:


> I remember a few years ago reading a Batista article. He said Brock Lesnar is quicker and more athletic than himself and any big man he has seen. He really praised Brock.


Think i may have seen that interview also. The interviewer also questionned who would win in an arm wrestling match between the two, and he replied something to the extent of 'Brock would tear my arm right out my shoulder, he is one of the strongest human beings i have ever met. Its superhuman.'

:thumb02:


----------



## LiteGladiator (Jun 22, 2010)

Batista wouldn't last a round with anyone in the UFC heavyweight division IMO. He knows nothing.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Ufc*

Well this isn't the UFC heavyweight division is it?


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Well this isn't the UFC heavyweight division is it?


No but he doesn't belong in Strikeforce either.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Strikeforce*

Yeah the only place he should be going to is Japan where he could do both MMA and prowrestling!


----------

